# viper 5704v



## pwgsx (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a 2011 chevy silverado and a viper 5704v alarm / remote start that I got for christmas. Local installers are telling me $250 for the install which im fine with BUT another $250+ for a 2 way bypass module and some other harnesses. Can someone please tell me the exact bypass module and replays I need so I can purchase them online for much cheaper. Im having a hard time finding any for a 2011 or what I actually need as noone wants to tell you.

Thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Chevrolet Silverado 2011 | Compatible Solutions


----------

